

Why Iteration is a Powerful Way to Build a Startup - collistaeed
http://thenetsetter.com/blog/tips/why-iteration-is-a-powerful-way-to-build-a-startup/

======
CalmQuiet
Whether your startup starts strong or not, you really need to be prepared for
opportunities for interative adjustments. Ignore them at your peril. Or at
least your loss.

Of course there's a balance required between adjusting course and staying
focused on your strengths, but the number of current major tech players who
started out with totally different products/services at their core is
astonishing.

------
russell
No plan survives contact with the enemy. - Field Marshal Helmuth von Moltke

It's got good advice if you are investing serious money or time. OTOH my
advice is, if you project is of the throw-it-against-the-wall-and-see-if-it-
sticks" variety, you are even better off. If it has a glimmer of hope,
iterate. If not, move on. I have done the opposite and it's why I am a
thousandaire rather than a millionaire.

